# 5-10 members looking for lease



## jrbreeland (Jan 9, 2017)

A group of us are looking for something north of Macon.  Most of us live on the north side of Atlanta so the shorter the drive the better.


----------



## retiredoldman (Jan 21, 2017)

Looks like I'm going to have at least 5 openings in Monroe Co Club just outside of Forsyth Ga. 1200 acres with 16 members. Dues $1200 yr.  If interested call or text Dan at 478-973-0919


----------

